# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С Предприятие 8.3

## Vlad_12

*1С:Предприятие 8.3 !!!* Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386)  *8.3.1.531 "тестовая" от 03.07.2012*

качаем отсюда http://letitbit.net/download/76229.7...1.531.rar.html

Unipatch отсюда http://letitbit.net/download/32599.3...patch.rar.html

Безымянный.jpg

03.07.2012 Фирма «1С» выпустила ознакомительную версию 8.3 (8.3.1) платформы системы программ «1С:Предприятие».

Переход на новую версию и полный список изменений

Для управления переходом на версию 8.3.1 и обеспечения возможности вернуться на прежнюю версию платформы реализован режим совместимости с версией 8.2.16.

Когда конфигурация, созданная в прежней версии, открывается версией 8.3.1, ей автоматически устанавливается режим совместимости с версией 8.2.16. Это гарантирует, что большинство механизмов платформы, в которые внесены существенные изменения, будут работать по-старому, а структуры данных, создаваемые платформой, не изменятся.

Чтобы воспользоваться новыми возможностями платформы 8.3.1 необходимо переключить режим совместимости конфигурации в значение «Не использовать» и выполнить реструктуризацию информационной базы.

Если после этого возникнет желание вернуться к работе на предыдущей версии платформы, необходимо установить режим совместимости в значение «Версия 8.2.16» и снова выполнить реструктуризацию.

Полный список изменений можно посмотреть в файле V8Update.htm.

При стандартной установке Windows платформы этот файл находится в каталоге: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.1.531\docs\ru\
-----------------------------------------------------
Полный комплект 2,81 гб
торрент http://letitbit.net/download/34421.3..._.torrent.html

----------

<Sam_777> (09.09.2012), Alex Pers (10.01.2013), BarsOk (09.02.2013), Boset (12.02.2013), cbaa (04.04.2013), chern (31.07.2012), delete009 (03.08.2012), Dizor (11.09.2012), dmitriil (28.11.2012), dolzhenko (15.01.2013), Egor5130 (31.07.2012), En0tiG (26.03.2013), Gurich33 (18.09.2015), hamec (15.08.2012), helicopter3 (05.02.2013), ICES (01.02.2014), illyashevchenk (31.08.2012), Iri_m (10.03.2013), itss (27.03.2013), ivivo123 (22.08.2012), Jujin77 (08.01.2013), kamil593 (18.11.2012), kostromin63 (07.10.2012), KpoXA_IFK (19.08.2013), latysh (16.01.2013), leoromm (21.12.2013), LexusRu (28.10.2012), Lunaxod32 (17.06.2013), lushka (28.12.2012), mandarinca (26.08.2012), nexty (16.07.2014), OlchikVK (13.09.2012), Perefly (15.03.2014), Phoenix05 (11.01.2013), Puppi (19.06.2013), p_m_g (21.08.2012), Renegatt (07.06.2013), shiwa (10.12.2012), slr116rus (03.09.2013), TapokMan (17.08.2013), trunk777 (04.02.2013), TVZ (24.12.2013), VKom2 (24.10.2012), Vovus14 (21.09.2013), vvsn (21.08.2012), wolf7610 (28.08.2012), yuliya-83 (31.01.2013), Zlatovlaska (11.10.2013), zuuu (18.08.2012), Бюрократ (15.08.2012), Грация (18.01.2013), Дарья Александ (13.09.2013), ИгорьСталкер (30.07.2013), ИнструкторЮ (03.08.2012), ЛарисаТимофф (06.11.2012), мфи (07.02.2014), Сергей56 (11.10.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

Работаю в ней без проблем.
стоит на *win 7 x 32bit* и на *win 7 x 64bit*.
Отлично сотрудничает с *Unipatch*.
Всем удачи!:)

----------

lushka (28.12.2012), Perefly (15.03.2014)

----------


## ксенчик

Здравствуйте! Установила себе 8.3. Теперь возник вопрос - можно перенести остатки из 8.2И? Выгружаю базу из 8.2, но при загрузке в 8.3, последняя просто не видит этот файл. Как быть? при установке 8.3 удалила платформу 8.2, хранилище базы, конфигурацию и все обновления

----------


## Vlad_12

8,2 и 8,3 - это платформы. а остатки находятся в конфигурациях.
у меня все кофигурации открываются как в 8,2 так и в 8,3 без каких либо изменений.
а перенести остатки можно документом-ввод начальных остатков




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

disasters (23.08.2013), Paul_k (21.11.2012), Perefly (15.03.2014), Pterix (12.08.2012), VeRkA4 (03.08.2013)

----------


## ксенчик

я в курсе что такое платформа и что такое конфигурация. и ввести остатки вручную тоже знаю как:) меня интересует вопрос - возможна ли выгрузка из 8.2 в 8.3 или как перейти с 8.2 на 8.3 так чтобы не набирать данные вручную.одни контрагенты чего стоят)

----------


## Vlad_12

ставим 8,3 / добавляем существующую базу/открываем конфигуратором
платформа предлагает конвертировать
соглашаемся
Безымянный3.jpgБезымянный.jpg

----------


## ксенчик

я так и хотела.вот только почему-то 8.3 не видит выгруженную в файл базу из 8.2(

----------


## Vlad_12

я только что конвертировал ( с картинками для наглядности) базу 8,1 в 8,3
без выгрузки базы (сделал копию на всякий всякий)и все прошло успешно

----------


## ксенчик

это если Вы установили 8.3 при наличии старой версии.я снесла предыдущую версию т.е. платформу 8.2.15.319 с конфигурацией 2.0.37.14. установила платформу 8.3 и конфигурацию. затем решила поэкспериментировать и загрузить базу из 8.2, программа просто не видит этот файл

----------


## Vlad_12

при этом в 8,2 открываю базу без проблем и конвертаций
Безымянный.jpg

----------


## ксенчик

попробую установить 8.2 затем 8.3.о результатах сообщу)

----------


## Vlad_12

> это если Вы установили 8.3 при наличии старой версии.я снесла предыдущую версию т.е. платформу 8.2.15.319 с конфигурацией 2.0.37.14. установила платформу 8.3 и *конфигурацию.* затем решила поэкспериментировать и загрузить базу из 8.2, программа просто не видит этот файл


установила платформу 8.3 и конфигурацию. (какую?)

---------- Post added at 09:29 ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 ----------




> . установила платформу 8.3 и конфигурацию


какую конфигурацию вы установили?

----------


## ксенчик

верну 8.2.затем установлю 8.3. о результатах напишу. я так понимаю в 8.3 с нуля не получится базу загрузить...видела такую информацию мельком, но внимание не заострила

----------


## Vlad_12

я на флешку копировал рабочую базу целиком
а дома просто конвертировал
при этом 1ч. назад конвертировал базу 1.6.20 от 8,1
все без выгрузок

----------


## ксенчик

> установила платформу 8.3 и конфигурацию. (какую?)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 ----------
> 
> 
> какую конфигурацию вы установили?


платформа 8.3.1.531 конф 3.0.11.6

---------- Post added at 14:38 ---------- Previous post was at 14:36 ----------




> я на флешку копировал рабочую базу целиком
> а дома просто конвертировал
> при этом 1ч. назад конвертировал базу 1.6.20 от 8,1
> все без выгрузок


да вот и я так хотела.базу на флешку скинула.ну и думала как обычно она обновится в новой конфигурации

----------


## Vlad_12

[QUOTE=ксенчик;253408]платформа 8.3.1.531 конф 3.0.11.6[COLOR="Silver"]

проблемма не в платформа  8,3 а в базе 3.0.11.6
оставте платформу 8.3 /загрузите конфигурацию ниже 3й/ загрузите туда файлы





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------


## ксенчик

[QUOTE=Vlad_12;253410]


> платформа 8.3.1.531 конф 3.0.11.6[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> проблемма не в платформа  8,3 а в базе 3.0.11.6
> оставте платформу 8.3 /загрузите конфигурацию ниже 3й/ загрузите туда файлы


ок.попробую.а потом обновить на какую-нибудь 3.0.12... ?

----------


## Vlad_12

[QUOTE=ксенчик;253411]


> ок.попробую.а потом обновить на какую-нибудь 3.0.12... ?


все правильно. просьба потом отписаться, удачи!




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

mezel (04.04.2013), olesia121314 (14.01.2014), ксенчик (22.07.2012)

----------


## ксенчик

обязательно.спасибки!!!

----------


## Vlad_12

*Справка по конфигурации БП 3.0хх к вышенаписаному !*
Для перехода базы (конфигурации)на версию 3.0.ххх необходима конфигурация бп не ниже 2.0.35.6
Делается посредством обновления, в конфигураторе программы.
1.Ставим 3.0 в каталог шаблонов. 
2.Делаем резервную копию базы.
3.Обновляем вторую версию на 3.0 
(Конфигурация - Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию) указав путь к ранее установленному файлу *.cf. 



> Для перехода *на платформу 8.3* переходить на конфигурацию 3.0.хх не обязательно




---------- Post added at 11:41 ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 ----------

*Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

Ayegres (24.11.2012), chern (31.07.2012), Leevas (28.03.2013), Lenova (12.04.2013), trunk777 (04.02.2013)

----------


## ксенчик

пишу о результатах как и обещала. на платформу 8.3.1.531 установила конфу 2.0.37.14.затем загрузила сохраненную информационную базу с флешки. при попытке обновить конфу на 3.0.12.4 - ошибка...при обновлении информационной базы - ошибка. решила сделать как Вы рекомендуете: на платформу 8.2.15.319 устанавливаю конфу 3.0.12.4.при запуске зависает на старте:( сегодня явно не мой день

----------


## Vlad_12

Явно не ваш, только что поставил платформу 8.2
нашел у себя только 8.2.16.352 (предыдущие удалил)
3.0.12.4 встала без проблем и возражений
Безымянный.jpg

----------

mezel (04.04.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.3.1.531: 
скачать http://rghost.ru/39015258



> *Не забываем про спасибо, Вам плевать, а мне приятно*




---------- Post added at 15:59 ---------- Previous post was at 15:51 ----------

*1С Предприятие 8.3* технологическая платформа *8.3*, релиз 8.3.1.531 *ТЕСТОВЫЙ* от 03.07.2012 *(portable)*

скачать http://turbo.to/jc28hypdsk2o.html




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

A5401160 (27.07.2012), chern (31.07.2012), leon_e (26.07.2012), MWalker (15.08.2012)

----------


## Vlad_12

*1С Предприятие 8.3* технологическая платформа *8.3*

*При добавлении новых конфигураций, если на ПК нет иных платформ, кроме 8.3  НЕ забываем ставить при выборе "Версия платформы 8.3 !!!"*






> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

A5401160 (27.07.2012)

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

А каким эмулятором обойти ключ?

----------


## Vlad_12

> А каким эмулятором обойти ключ?


Unipatch отсюда http://letitbit.net/download/32599.3...patch.rar.html





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

Vladimir102030 (13.08.2012), ИнструкторЮ (03.08.2012)

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

Спасибо за оперативность, но перейдя по ссылке я увидел сообщение"Запрашиваемая вами страница не существует!"

----------


## Vlad_12

> Спасибо за оперативность, но перейдя по ссылке я увидел сообщение"Запрашиваемая вами страница не существует!"


странно я гружу свободно
попробуй с этой страницы


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%B8%D0%B5-8.3

и просьба отписаться о результате





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

Всё Oкей! Спасибо.

----------


## sibski

> это если Вы установили 8.3 при наличии старой версии.я снесла предыдущую версию т.е. платформу 8.2.15.319 с конфигурацией 2.0.37.14. установила платформу 8.3 и конфигурацию. затем решила поэкспериментировать и загрузить базу из 8.2, программа просто не видит этот файл


Просто, сделав заранее копию, ОТКРЫТЬ существующую информационную базу на платформе 8.3, а не создавать новую. Сделать копию можно простым копированием полной папки с информационной базой в какое-то другое место или диск.

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

> странно я гружу свободно
> попробуй с этой страницы
> 
> 
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%B8%D0%B5-8.3
> 
> и просьба отписаться о результате


Запускаю эмулятор, выдает сообщение "Сan not find source bytes!" "Не удается найти источник байт!"

----------


## Vlad_12

> Запускаю эмулятор, выдает сообщение "Сan not find source bytes!" "Не удается найти источник байт!"


Выдает сразу при запуске?

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

> Выдает сразу при запуске?


Выдает сразу при запуске эмулятора!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Выдает сразу при запуске эмулятора!


т.е. после запуска окно выбора не предлагает?
винда какая?

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

> т.е. после запуска окно выбора не предлагает?
> винда какая?


XP SP3. Папка открывается предлагается выбор файлов, выбираю backbas.dll.

----------


## Vlad_12

> XP SP3. Папка открывается предлагается выбор файлов, выбираю backbas.dll.


гы-гы - это далеко не сразу после запуска, это почти в конце.
попробуй backend.dll
а я пока еще один залью
точнее уже залил.

только читай внимательно онструкцию

http://www.unibytes.com/U-qWJw0yaIELqw-Us4P3UgBB




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

ivivo123 (22.08.2012), OlchikVK (13.09.2012), yuliya-83 (31.01.2013)

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

> гы-гы - это далеко не сразу после запуска, это почти в конце.
> попробуй backend.dll
> а я пока еще один залью


Попоробовал.То же самое.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Попоробовал.То же самое.


см. предыдущее сообщение - пробуй его

только читай внимательно онструкцию

http://www.unibytes.com/U-qWJw0yaIELqw-Us4P3UgBB




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------


## ИнструкторЮ

> см. предыдущее сообщение - пробуй его
> 
> только читай внимательно онструкцию
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/U-qWJw0yaIELqw-Us4P3UgBB


Спасибо, буду пробовать. Результаты сообщу.

---------- Post added at 15:51 ---------- Previous post was at 15:33 ----------




> см. предыдущее сообщение - пробуй его
> 
> только читай внимательно онструкцию
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/U-qWJw0yaIELqw-Us4P3UgBB


Всё прошло успешно. Большое Спасибо!

----------


## Vlad_12

> Спасибо, буду пробовать. Результаты сообщу.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:51 ---------- Previous post was at 15:33 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Всё прошло успешно. Большое Спасибо!


Рад был помочь




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

Ktatna (22.01.2014), ИнструкторЮ (03.08.2012)

----------


## Vlad_12

> если возникают какие- то проблемы сюда http://www.npoalmaz+tech.ru


* Тут я ругался на спамера, гы-гы*

----------


## Vlad_12

*Руководство пользователя 8.3*

эксклюзивность для форумчан http://forum.ruboard.ru
ссылка http://depositfiles.com/files/hgxip5thi
*ПЕРЕЗАЛИТО*




> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

caa (15.09.2012), DIMfather (23.11.2012), ivivo123 (21.08.2012), Leevas (28.03.2013), lertux (04.02.2016), letvipdep (14.08.2012), Lokis_Lesnoy (13.08.2012), Phoenix05 (11.01.2013), Plus1s_a (10.01.2013), sibski (11.08.2012), vova0129 (19.03.2013), yuliya-83 (31.01.2013), Бюрократ (06.03.2013), Протон (26.11.2012)

----------


## Vlad_12

В этой ветке http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...662#post258662

* letvipdep* выложил 1С Предприятие *8.3 Руководство разработчика*
За что ему респект ! 






> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*



*Руководство администратора  8.3 Клиент-серверный вариант*

эксклюзивность для форумчан http://forum.ruboard.ru
ссылка http://www.unibytes.com/Y9TCyGtq67-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB





> *Не забываем про "СПАСИБО", вам все равно, а мне приятно*

----------

DIMfather (23.11.2012), konstz43 (11.02.2014), Kup'S (26.01.2017), Leevas (28.03.2013), letvipdep (14.08.2012), t-a-v (05.02.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

У Платформы *8.3*, включая  Версию *8.3.1.538* от 15.08.2012 есть *проблема* с обменом данными между конфигурациями

----------


## MWalker

> Чтобы воспользоваться новыми возможностями платформы 8.3.1 необходимо переключить режим совместимости конфигурации в значение «Не использовать» и выполнить реструктуризацию информационной базы.


помогите, не могу снять режим совместимости.

В конфигураторе открываю "правка" - "свойства" - окно открывается, показывает режим совместимости с 8.13, а кнопки все неактивные, ничего не поменять.

Что неправильно делаю?

----------


## Vlad_12

> помогите, не могу снять режим совместимости.
> 
> В конфигураторе открываю "правка" - "свойства" - окно открывается, показывает режим совместимости с 8.13, а кнопки все неактивные, ничего не поменять.
> 
> Что неправильно делаю?


Сначала - Меню Конфигурация/Поддержка/Настройка поддержки/Включить возможность изменения.




> *Не забываем про спасибо, Вам плевать , а мне приятно !*

----------

MWalker (21.08.2012)

----------


## MWalker

ага, спасибо, совместимость снял, но когда из конфигуратора пытаюсь запустить конфигурацию - выдает ошибку скрин ошибки.jpg

а... вроде разобрался

----------


## Vlad_12

> ага, спасибо, совместимость снял, но когда из конфигуратора пытаюсь запустить конфигурацию - выдает ошибку скрин ошибки.jpg



Попробуй перезагрузить ПК

----------


## p_m_g

Уважаемый Vlad_12, а существует ли unipatch или эмулятор для сервера x64?

----------


## Vlad_12

*p_m_g*, Увы ребята, ссори, с серваками не знаком.
где то тут есть отдельная тема про это.

----------


## p_m_g

> *p_m_g*, Увы ребята, ссори, с серваками не знаком.
> где то тут есть отдельная тема про это.


Спасибо. Все нашел.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Спасибо. Все нашел.


об этом часто спрашивают, напиши ссылку хде взял?

----------


## p_m_g

> об этом часто спрашивают, напиши ссылку хде взял?


вот здесь

----------

Vlad_12 (21.08.2012)

----------


## Paradiz

а можно выложить еще куда нить кроме летитбита?

----------


## Vlad_12

> а можно выложить еще куда нить кроме летитбита?


 Выложить что?

----------


## www777 777

> а можно выложить еще куда нить кроме летитбита?


1С:Предприятие 8.3 ознакомительная версия 
Данная версия предназначена, прежде всего, для ознакомления пользователей и партнеров фирмы 1С с новыми возможностями платформы.

Скачать с FTP: 
Скачать Unipath:

----------

Kanivets (10.10.2012)

----------


## Homi

Доброго ночера всем!
Эмулятор для linux существует? Если да, то поделитесь ссылочкой пожалуйста.

----------


## baradaold

А че я её установлю и все она пойдет без всяких там ключей.И еще есть там налогоплательщик

----------


## Vlad_12

> А че я её установлю и все она пойдет без всяких там ключей.И еще есть там налогоплательщик


Это вопросы? или Ответы?

Если Вопросы, то отвечаю : Да, Да есть.  Для более подробных ответов, задавайте более понятные вопросы, и желательно без "че".

----------

trunk777 (04.02.2013)

----------


## holostyak

Вам же ясно объяснили что такой конфигурация и как она конвертируется!
Вы хоть весь комп снесите - ничего не поменяется.
8.3 прекрасно видит конфигурации 8.2
И не нужно устанаваливать конфигурацию ещё раз!
В 8.2 добавляете в список существующую папку с базой и открываете конфигуратором - при открытии будет предложена конвертация.
После конвертации - флаг в руки...

----------


## knopodav

> Доброго ночера всем!
> Эмулятор для linux существует? Если да, то поделитесь ссылочкой пожалуйста.


Актуально! Очень бы хотелось его получить...

----------


## expk

> Актуально! Очень бы хотелось его получить...


 Поддерживаю

----------


## alex_phantom

А где же свежие релизы И?

----------


## Malysh2

Народ!
На сайте 1С висит инфа, что 30.11.2012 они выложили платформу 8.3.2.172. Версия для ознакомления. Кто-нибудь с ней работал? с Unipatch она дружит? Или он с ней ? :)

----------


## Vlad_12

не знаю как она с ним, а он её того - проверенно.....:)

----------


## nordling

Подскажите, при установке 1С сервер х64 8.3 на Линукс каким эмулятором можно воспользоватся в сети на windows xp sp3?

----------


## Romassochi

Извините может не в тему ,а где конфигурации брать ?

----------


## ma_pda

Говорят версия 8.3 под линух есть, но не могу найти где скачать.... Не поделитесь ссылочкой?

----------


## vnbsoft

*Технологическая платформа* 8.3 Версия *8.3.2.172 Тестовая* от *30.11.2012*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Cкачать с Sinhro*
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем *Cкачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Клиент 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Клиент 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем *Скачать с Turbobit* *Скачать с Sinhro*

----------

ma_pda (29.03.2013)

----------


## alenb

> не знаю как она с ним, а он её того - проверенно.....


А под Линукс есть UniPatch?

----------


## Renegatt

Подскажите можно ли увеличить количество лицензий в UniPatch. Пропатчи нормаль. Вхожу и вижу:
"Текущая:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10, получило клиентское приложение"
могу ошибаться, но родь здесь писали что UniPatch предоставляет лицензии 50 лицензий.

----------


## Vlad_12

у меня на 50

----------


## prof_it

> Уважаемый Vlad_12, а существует ли unipatch или эмулятор для сервера x64?


есть патч. если еще надо, обращайся ко мне.

----------


## Mona

*Vlad_12*,я по Вашим ссылкам не могу скачать 1ску :( там сплошная реклама :(

----------


## liloi

Очень прошу подскажите как изменить конфигурацию с  версии и 1С 8.2 на 1С 8.3 , на компьютер с windows XP, на компе установлена рабочая платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.3.721)  конфигурация " Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 2.0 (2.0.52.6) "

----------


## Renegatt

бухгалтерия уже установлена на 8.2?

----------


## liloi

> бухгалтерия уже установлена на 8.2?


да установленна на 8.2

----------


## Renegatt

> да установленна на 8.2


заходишь в конфигуратор. выгружаешь базу. ставишь 8.3. заходишь опять в конфигуратор. он должен сказать что у тебя конфигурация 8,2 и её нужно сконвертировать под 8.3 говоришь "да". закрываешь конфу и вот тебе счастье. а вообще ты с этим вопросом не туда зашёл.

----------

liloi (07.10.2013)

----------


## liloi

> заходишь в конфигуратор. выгружаешь базу. ставишь 8.3. заходишь опять в конфигуратор. он должен сказать что у тебя конфигурация 8,2 и её нужно сконвертировать под 8.3 говоришь "да". закрываешь конфу и вот тебе счастье. а вообще ты с этим вопросом не туда зашёл.


спасибо , а куда мне надо ? и не зашел, а зашла ;)

----------


## liloi

[QUOTE=Renegatt;340950]заходишь в конфигуратор. выгружаешь базу. ставишь 8.3. заходишь опять в конфигуратор. он должен сказать что у тебя конфигурация 8,2 и её нужно сконвертировать под 8.3 говоришь "да". закрываешь конфу и вот тебе счастье. а вообще ты с этим вопросом не туда зашёл.


почему у меня не устанавливается 8.3 ?:blush:

---------- Post added at 11:52 ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 ----------

зашла в конфигуратор. выгрузила базу.  поставила 8.3. зашла в конфигуратор. не говорит ничего

----------


## Renegatt

давай подумаем вместе.... 8.3 люди уже давненько используют. если у них установилось, как думаешь, почему у тебя не установилось? ... полагаю ответ очевиден - что-то делаешь не так. а вот что. это уже другой вопрос

----------

liloi (10.10.2013)

----------


## liloi

я самостоятельно просто хотела это сделать (

----------


## Renegatt

похвальное стремление. у тебя обязательно получится.

---------- Post added at 11:06 ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 ----------

[/COLOR]зашла в конфигуратор. выгрузила базу.  поставила 8.3. зашла в конфигуратор. не говорит ничего[/QUOTE]
Нужно открыть конфигурацию. есть такая кнопочка. или Конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию.

----------

liloi (10.10.2013)

----------


## liloi

> Рад был помочь


а мне помогите пожалуйста

---------- Post added at 12:17 ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 ----------

так я знаю как открыть конфигурацию

----------


## MashaP

Здравствуйте! А я вообще не могу установить 1с предприятие 8.3. Пробывала учебную версию - тоже не пошла. Выскакивает ошибка. нажала на подробный отчет и вот что было показано: Безымянный.JPG Это что? несовместимость что-ли с операцонной системой?

----------


## e810nsky

> заходишь в конфигуратор. выгружаешь базу. ставишь 8.3. заходишь опять в конфигуратор. он должен сказать что у тебя конфигурация 8,2 и её нужно сконвертировать под 8.3 говоришь "да". закрываешь конфу и вот тебе счастье. а вообще ты с этим вопросом не туда зашёл.
> 
> 
> почему у меня не устанавливается 8.3 ?:blush:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:52 ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 ----------
> 
> зашла в конфигуратор. выгрузила базу.  поставила 8.3. зашла в конфигуратор. не говорит ничего


Ну очевидно, что после этого нужно ЗАГРУЗИТЬ выгруженную базу уже в 8.3) , после этого уже перезагрузить программу.




> Здравствуйте! А я вообще не могу установить 1с предприятие 8.3. Пробывала учебную версию - тоже не пошла. Выскакивает ошибка. нажала на подробный отчет и вот что было показано: Безымянный.JPG Это что? несовместимость что-ли с операцонной системой?


Честно говоря из вашего отчета ничего непонятно, может сама ошибка была более информативной, или еще что-нибудь?


Да и было бы очень здорово с чьей-нибудь стороны загрузить комплект книг по 8.3 (Рук разр(в 2т), Рук адм, Практ пособ разр) на какой-нибудь годный файлообменник, просто ссылка которую дал Vlad_12 по Рук разр ведет на ветку, где он же сам говорит раздающему, что он выложил не то. В общем если кому не трудно, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.

----------


## СветлаNochka

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Unipatch, для 8.3. В первом сообщении нерабочие ссылки уже..

----------


## DenisovOleg

Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылки.

----------

мфи (08.02.2014)

----------


## aleks3372

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Unipatch, для 8.3. В первом сообщении нерабочие ссылки уже..


Очень присоединяюсь

----------


## nexty

*Кому нужен Unipatch, для 8.3* даю зеркало свое качайте на Здоровье. Инструкция внутри папки. 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/719f893...1%82%D1%87.rar

---------- Post added at 08:09 ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 ----------

Качайте с моего зеркала. Все работает.Инструкция внутри папки.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/719f893...1%82%D1%87.rar

----------

DenisovOleg (15.07.2014), Ikarus (29.07.2014), illichsound (18.03.2016), staas_ya (15.07.2014)

----------


## Shumaher12

Здрасьте, не могли бы дать норм. ссылку на ключ   Unipatch, либо на почту кинуть roma169@yandex.ru

----------


## nexty

Отправил на почту вам.

а так вот ссылка   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/719f893...1%82%D1%87.rar

---------- Post added at 07:12 ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 ----------

Вот сслочка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/719f893...1%82%D1%87.rar

или давайте почту вашу скину.

---------- Post added at 07:13 ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 ----------




> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Unipatch, для 8.3. В первом сообщении нерабочие ссылки уже..


Вот ссылка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/719f893...1%82%D1%87.rar

или ваша почта И? скину

---------- Post added at 07:17 ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 ----------




> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылки.


Внизу ссылки кидал.качай. все работает 100 процентов ПРОВЕРЕНО !!!
либо ваша почта ? скину

---------- Post added at 07:20 ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 ----------

*ССЫЛКА на Unipatch Ваша НЕ РАБОЧАЯ !!!*



> *1С:Предприятие 8.3 !!!* Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386)  *8.3.1.531 "тестовая" от 03.07.2012*
> 
> качаем отсюда http://letitbit.net/download/76229.7...1.531.rar.html
> 
> Unipatch отсюда http://letitbit.net/download/32599.3...patch.rar.html
> 
> Вложение 787
> 
> 03.07.2012 Фирма «1С» выпустила ознакомительную версию 8.3 (8.3.1) платформы системы программ «1С:Предприятие».
> ...




---------- Post added at 07:22 ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 ----------




> ССЫЛКА на Unipatch Ваша НЕ РАБОЧАЯ !!!


 а вот МОЯ качается 
 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/719f893...1%82%D1%87.rar

----------

Shumaher12 (16.07.2014)

----------


## Shumaher12

Всем еще раз Здрасьте!!!!

После установки требует обновления, подскажите где его брать И

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.4.496)

----------


## Ukei

> После установки требует обновления, подскажите где его брать И


 - Обновления типовых конфигураций *ВОТ ТУТ*

 - Последние релизы тех. платформы *ВОТ ТУТ*

----------


## Shumaher12

> - Обновления типовых конфигураций *ВОТ ТУТ*
> 
>  - Последние релизы тех. платформы *ВОТ ТУТ*


1с так на выходе для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.4.496) какой файл то качатьИ?

обьясните деревянному ((

----------


## Ukei

> так на выходе для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.4.496) какой файл то качать?


 - Смотря что Вы хотите получить на выходе. Если пользоваться будете на 1 компе или сервере терминалов - качайте Тех. платформу для Windows и лекарство к ней. Либо RePack - это та же платформа, но уже вылеченная.

----------


## Shumaher12

Да нет я уже поставил на комп, все ок.

Только после запуска 1с пишет что нужно обновление.

так какое обновление для проф бух считается последнимИ? имя файла, там просто оч. много файлов.

----------


## Ukei

> так какое обновление для проф бух считается последним?


 - То, у которого самая высокая версия. На сегодня это 2.0.60.4 и 3.0.34.13.

----------


## ah7777777

Для сервера 64. Скопировал файл backbas.dll. Попробовал в простом редакторе редактируется и сохраняется - т.е. открыт для чтения/записи. Но Унипач пишет что не нашел последовательность символов! Вывод не работает для 64 версии!

----------


## Ukei

*ah7777777*, вывод неверный. Такое сообщение унипатч выдает если backbas уже пропатчен или если патч запускается при запущенной 1С.

----------


## ah7777777

Если он пропачен, тогда почему мне 1с выдает вопрос о лицензии? Повторю еще раз, я скопировал файлы, в др папку и там уже натравил на них унипач. Перед этим их проверил, открыл в far (в текстовом редакторе) и записал успешно на диск. Когда я открывал и пытался открыть и записать C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.5.1119\bin\backbas.dll , то мне выдавалась ошибка что файл не может быть изменен. ( он открыт службой 1с ). Если у Вас получилось пропачить 8.3 64разрядную серверную версию расскажите! Очень надо! Можно в личку.

----------


## Ukei

- А где у Вас в исходном посте хоть слово про сервер *1С* х64? Под него эмуляторов нет, унипатч работает только с х86-версиями платформы.

----------


## ah7777777

Согласен! Мой косяк. На 32 работает ок, вопросов нет и сервер и клиент. А вот с 64 проблема, видимо затюкался с ним и не дописал. А по 64  нужен эмул хаспа? подскажите!

----------


## Ukei

- На сервер 1С х64 лекарства нет в принципе.

----------


## ah7777777

Жаль!

----------


## ced243

Извините, а нет другой ссылки на unipatch? С Летитбита не дает качать :( еще и антивирус возбуждается дико ))

----------


## Ukei

> а нет другой ссылки на unipatch?


 - Тема со ссылками на платформу - *ЗДЕСЬ*. Там можно взять унипатч и отдельно и в составе полного набора эмуляторов и патчей для 1С.

----------

